# Help required filling in from CG1, Capital Gains Tax Return 2006



## Robo (25 Feb 2007)

Hi.
Hope someone can help me.

When filling in Form CG1, Capital Gains Tax Return 2006, what is meant by the “Aggregate Consideration”. Is it the total value of the assets disposed of.


----------



## Newby (26 Feb 2007)

Yes


----------



## Robo (26 Feb 2007)

Should I be able to declare a capital gain using ROS or do I have t fill in form CG1. When I log in to ROS I only get the following option unders New Incomes:

New Incomes
    Benefit in Kind                Canadian Dividends    
    Deposit/SSA Interest Received        Dividends and Distributions    
    Exempt Income                Fees and Commissions    
    Foreign Pensions                Other Foreign Income    
    Sch E Non-PAYE Income            UK Dividends    
    Untaxed Income Arising in the State    Maintenance Payments Received    
    US Dividends


----------

